# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Machete Wounds: Warning, Graphic!!!

## Trinnity

If you look, don't complain. You were warned in the title.







Fatal or not, I'd rather get a bullet than hacked.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## countryboy

We need to ban machetes IMMEDIATELY!!!!!!!!!! If not sooner.....

----------


## Trinnity

I've been in the field of medicine for decades and seen a lot of car wreck and gunshot victims. There's NO comparison. This is hard stuff to look at.

Believe it or not, there's worse than this (babies, children and pets). I'll spare you all the heartbreak of seeing any of that stuff.

----------


## usfan

Gruesome..  a quick scan for me, & i'm outta here..

----------


## Trinnity

> Gruesome..  a quick scan for me, & i'm outta here..


Don't blame you a bit. They do this a lot in South America and Africa. And then there are the beheadings in the middle east. Horrible, all of it.

----------


## Gemini

You just started your first soft core "gore porn". @Trinnity.

Seen worse, although the very first picture I could swear was just a regular pocket knife, I've seen that picture all over the web.  Who knows what it really is at this point.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I've been in the field of medicine for decades and seen a lot of car wreck and gunshot victims. There's NO comparison. This is hard stuff to look at.
> 
> Believe it or not, there's worse than this (babies, children and pets). I'll spare you all the heartbreak of seeing any of that stuff.


Some of those gashes look a helluva lot more painful than bullet wounds, too.  DAYUM!

----------


## Roadmaster

There is an English guy near me, that's all he does is clean-up crime scenes after the investigators and the police take evidence and pictures. It really doesn't bother me unless I know the person.

----------


## Calypso Jones

That is what millions went thru in those Rwandan massacres.  Awful.  those poor people.  What is WRONG with people.   Do  you know who did those killings, trin?   Our country?    Somewhere else.    I know this is going on in some of the southern border states.

----------


## Trinnity

> Some of those gashes look a helluva lot more painful than bullet wounds, too.  DAYUM!


They prolly are. I've been told knife wounds take longer to heal. I wouldn't know....

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> That is what millions went thru in those Rwandan massacres.  Awful.  those poor people.  What is WRONG with people.   Do  you know who did those killings, trin?   Our country?    Somewhere else.    I know this is going on in some of the southern border states.


Yes, and the UN and so-called "civilised" governments of the world sat back and watched it happen.

----------


## Trinnity

> That is what millions went thru in those Rwandan massacres.  Awful.  those poor people.  What is WRONG with people.   Do  you know who did those killings, trin?


 Yes, it was the Hutu militia. I remember when it was in the news - a lot. 


> I know this is going on in some of the southern border states.


As I said earlier, machete killings are most common in Africa and South America. That unfortunately extends to central America and Mexico.

----------


## Trinnity

Take our guns away. Take their guns away. Then they will come after us with machetes.

----------


## MrMike

(Sent to me:  not mine but very interesting perspective)

Can a Muslim be a good American? This question was forwarded to a friend who worked in Saudi Arabia for 20 years. The following is his reply:

Theologically - no, because his allegiance is to Allah.

Religiously - no, because no other religion is accepted by His Allah except Islam (Qur'an 2:256).

Scripturally - no, because his allegiance is to the five Pillars of Islam and the Qur'an.

Geographically - no, because his allegiance is to Mecca, to which he turns in prayer five times a day.

Socially - no, because his allegiance to Islam forbids him to make friends with Christians or Jews.

Politically - no, because he must submit to the mullahs (spiritual leaders) who teach the annihilation of Israel and the destruction of America, the great Satan.
Domestically - no, because he is instructed to marry four Women and beat his wife when she disobeys him (Qur'an 4:34).

Intellectually - no, because he cannot accept the American Constitution since it is based on Biblical principles and he believes the Bible to be corrupt.

Philosophically - no, because Islam, Muhammad, and the Qur'an does not allow freedom of religion and expression. Democracy and Islam cannot co-exist! Every Muslim government is either dictatorial or autocratic.

Spiritually - no, because when we declare 'one nation under God,' we are referring to the Christian's God and not Allah.

Therefore, after much study and deliberation, perhaps we should be very suspicious of ALL MUSLIMS in this country. They obviously cannot be both 'good' Muslims and good Americans/Canadians; they cannot and will not integrate into the great melting pot of America.

The religious war is bigger than we know or understand. Muslims everywhere have said they will destroy us from within.

----------


## potlatch

> Don't blame you a bit. They do this a lot in South America and Africa. And then there are the beheadings in the middle east. Horrible, all of it.


I looked at most of the beheadings. Somehow these look even more gruesome. Sounds sick to say it but maybe we become inured to things we've often seen. I would imagine that happens to the people in those countries.

----------


## Dan40

> 



What's for lunch?

----------

